# Fitting number plates



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm fitting a new set up number plates at the weekend and I'm looking for some tips. Current set is screwed on but I'm sticking the new ones on.

How do I make sure the plates are straight and central before sticking. Front is easier as there's only a small area to put the plate so can't go far wrong. Rear has a bigger space so how do I ensure it's straight and centred?

Measuring will be tricky as the sides of the area curve, as does the bottom bit, top edge is straight though.

It's a focus estate.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I used masking tape then a level to draw a line on the tape to get a straight line to align the top edge of the number plate, then just made sure it was central before sticking on. When putting the sticky pads on to the number plate leave at least 5mm from edges then after it’s stuck on you can easily pull off the masking tape. Also goes with out saying make sure the area is clean and free from dust, wax etc and use a hair dryer or some form of heat source to keep both the number plate and bumper warm before applying this will help the sticky pads cure.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks DLGWRX02, that sounds like a plan. I guess to ensure it's central, I could mark the centre of the plate, with tape, then find a central point on the number plate light/boot release area, and put a piece of tape comong down from that, then match the two up..


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

run some tape along the edges when the old plate is on...line up the new plate to the tape


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

steveo3002 said:


> run some tape along the edges when the old plate is on...line up the new plate to the tape


Good idea, I can do that at the sides, but not top or bottom as no space.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

tape up the sides then...mark with a pen where the top /bottom edge was


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

The only issue with using the current plates as a template is that I was planning on washing and polishing the area before fitting new plates.

Before fitting the new plates do I need to do anything with the holes left over from the existing plates, tape over to seal them?


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

As above for fitting
Wash and polish behind original number plate 
Clean back of original plate and re attach it to mark it up with masking tape.
Take off old plate and seal up original holes either with silicone sealant/cloth tape or both.
I usually put some silicone sealant on the new plates as well.
Just in case the pads fail the sealant wont.
Good luck


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

No need to comment with fitting it's all above, I tend to use Gorilla double sided tape, i tend to change my cars quite often and gorilla tape definitely makes my life harder removing my private plate, it's top stuff for attaching stuff 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

my rear is velcro'd so i can clean under once in a while


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, I don't use no more nails tape anymore. Makes it a right pain to get the plates off. You can actually buy proper number plate adhesive pads which are sticky enough, but not too sticky. They're also cut to the right size.

Another tip is to not peel off all the backing at once. Peel it up a bit and fold it 90 degrees to the side, so you can position the plate and push it onto the car, without immediately getting 100% of the adhesive stuck. That way, if you need to reposition, you can. Once the plate is straight, then pull the rest of the backing off from the side (which is why you folded the end 90 degrees to the side in the first instance).

Then push the plates onto the car to stick the rest of the pad down.

Hope that makes sense. Maybe I'll do a video the next time I put my private plate on a car.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I bought the plates for cars and some of their sticky pads so should be decent. Could have trawled through ebay looking for 3M tape but for the price was okay.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I fitted new plates 2 weeks ago.
I was a bit apprehensive at the thought of drilling holes in the new plates for fear of splintering the edges etc.
Initially I was going to just stick the new ones on.
Eventually I opted to drill and screw.
I think this is actually easier and more secure.
I drilled a few practice holes in the old plate first to ensure my drill bit was ok and I knew how to go slows and gentle enough to get a splinter free finish.
Actually very easy after 2 practice runs as the first 2 times I didn't go slow and gentle enough.

I taped the old and new plates together 
Drilled through the old holes as a guide.
New plates screwed in..... perfect position.

If the weather is good I'm doing my other car this weekend.
But old plates have no screws so the supplied sticky pads for this one.
Hopefully the pads that "platesforcars" supplied are up to the job.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

HEADPHONES said:


> Hopefully the pads that "platesforcars" supplied are up to the job.


That's whats holding mine in place, although they supplied 6 strips for 2 plates, I bought another pack and used 6 strips on each plate, they ain't going anywhere..lol


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

When you take the plate off there will be 2 plastic mounting screw holes in the rear tailgate perfectly centered use these as a guide to get your number plate level and centred


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Paul.D said:


> When you take the plate off there will be 2 plastic mounting screw holes in the rear tailgate perfectly centered use these as a guide to get your number plate level and centred


How do I do that when I'm sticking the plates on? Use tape at the outer edges to mark the centres?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

garage_dweller said:


> How do I do that when I'm sticking the plates on? Use tape at the outer edges to mark the centres?


Put some masking tape horizontally between the holes, measure and mark centre. Then using a right angle, something like a square, protractor or even a small level to get a dead straight vertical line. If you have a line of masking tape along the top edge of the number plate you can then mark on it the centre point.


----------

